

Ask HN: Who are good web hosting companies in Canada? - cwu225

I'm looking for cloud hosting specifically with datacentres in Canada but don't know much about the reputation of the available options. Would prefer not to dedicated servers unless they're the only good option.
======
wavedynamics
<http://myhosting.com/>

I've used these guys for a few years for basic web and email hosting. Not as
full featured as the major US brands, but decent, inexpensive, and based in
Canada.

------
8jef
<http://www.ovh.com/ca/en/>

~~~
cwu225
thanks! have you used them before? any issues come up? what have you used them
for?

------
t0
<http://www.lowendbox.com/tag/canada/>

------
Mankhool
<http://www.blacksun.ca>

------
pixelmade
<http://cacloud.com>

